# feral mama and kittens- Help



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I was on my way home and saw this moma cat in a field down the street carrying a baby into a big bush on a vacant lot. SO, I went down to check it out, took some food to feed moma. She was in the bushes, I couldn't see her but she was growling and I could hear her babies. They sounded like they were less than a week old. I left food for her and I hope I didn't scare her so she would leave. Should I continue to leave food since she is either feral or stray and keep an eye on her and the babies? Should I watch for them when they get older and get them before they become feral? I feel so bad for her. Her babies are little.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

Read some more on feral cats and socializing kittens. Mama may have moved the kittens again by the time you take more food. If not, keep on feeding and talk soothingly to the mama. If you can get her to trust you around her kits, you may get the privilege of touching and eventually holding them. Then you can start the socialization. Probably mama will move the family before you come back. If mama has had any interaction with humans, you may get lucky. Are you prepared to become a cat owner?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Feral moms move their kittens a lot to protect them. Since you are in her territory put a bit of food by your house also. Once she is familiar with you she will bring the kittens to your house or feeding area. 

Keep your distance the first couple weeks while she figures. Out your the nice food person. It will progress from there. Feed her kitten food. She needs the calories with nursing the babies.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

What's new with the feral mom and kittens? Any progress with feeding her? Please keep us posted.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

*feed little momma*

I can only imagine how hard it must be for her to get food, when she is busy protecting her little ones from predators. It would make it a lot easier on her if you fed her, and her kittens would be healthier as well because she could produce adequate milk to feed them. As far as taking the kittens to socialize them, if you take them too early, they may have behavior problems, but if you wait too long, they will, as you said, become feral. The ideal solution is to get momma to trust you as others have suggested, so that you can take her in along with her kittens.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We never remove kittens till they are around 6 -8 weeks old. 12 weeks is our cut off point.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Were you able to find lil momma and her kittens again?


----------

